# cleaning vst



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

on a 2005 yamaha f150 what all has to be taken off in order to remove and clean the VST tank (looks like the whole strbd side)...i unscrewed the screw on the bottom and there is water present(in the pink hose)....can it just be drained via hose connected or does it need to be physically removed and cleaned?

Thanks Stephen


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

You can just drain the entire VST and then pump the bulb to refill. I would change all filters before the VST. What made you drain the VST?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

knew we had a fuel/water problem....

emptied fuel tank and changedall filters(other than vst) and problem still occured........last step should be the vst right?


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

It certainly won't hurt to try! Drain it , then retighten drain screw & fill vst with fresh fuel & drain it again. repeat this a couple of times, until you detect no water. Then crank it up. If it runs pretty good then you may have gotten lucky! Of course make sure youare not pumping anymore into it & then take it for a wide open cruise across the bay to get rid of any droplelts left in system. bring it back to idle, if it idles fine after that, you'r done. If not, unless you are used to dealing with the complexity of what's in front of you, you may what a Qualified tech to disasssemble,clean,purge& change the filters in this fuel system.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *outbrdwrench (7/22/2009)*It certainly won't hurt to try! Drain it , then retighten drain screw & fill vst with fresh fuel & drain it again. repeat this a couple of times, until you detect no water. Then crank it up. If it runs pretty good then you may have gotten lucky! Of course make sure youare not pumping anymore into it & then take it for a wide open cruise across the bay to get rid of any droplelts left in system. bring it back to idle, if it idles fine after that, you'r done. If not, unless you are used to dealing with the complexity of what's in front of you, you may what a Qualified tech to disasssemble,clean,purge& change the filters in this fuel system.


it idles fine.....once on plane it was falling off rpms....few minutes of idleing it would do the same.......i think it is fuel restriction.....


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Bluffman, I'm sending a PM with my number. I just did this operation the other day. Give me a shout.


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

High pressure filter is already partially clogged. Yep it needs to come apart. I can completely clean motor fuel systemand replace all the motors filters in about 2hrs. Then again I've done a whole lot of these. If you are mechanically inclined, dive in it's not hard!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *outbrdwrench (7/22/2009)* I can completely clean motor fuel systemand replace all the motors filters in about 2hrs.


ok....so it will probally take me about 6 hours :banghead


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

It wont be that painful, & damn sure worth it when your done! A hint, you can usually just clean the high pressuse filter ( about $55 ), but replace the one between the mechanical pump & the vst. Replace the primary (paper element), if you havent already. Be sure to remove fuel rail & clean the injector inlet screens with compressed air, take care not to blast them out of the injectors. Let me know how it turns out. outbrdwrench.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *outbrdwrench (7/23/2009)*It wont be that painful, & damn sure worth it when your done! A hint, you can usually just clean the high pressuse filter ( about $55 ), but replace the one between the mechanical pump & the vst. Replace the primary (paper element), if you havent already. Be sure to remove fuel rail & clean the injector inlet screens with compressed air, take care not to blast them out of the injectors. Let me know how it turns out. outbrdwrench.


thanks....gonna try and tackle it again tommorow night......worked late today and dont have it in me to turn wrenches tonight again


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

ok, just got through tinkering with it....didnt have time to remove the vst tank, but did drain it....pumped bulb full and then drained the VSTand about 1 tablespoon of water and brown liquid settled to the bottom of the bottle i drained it into......pumped bulb full again and drained it for the second time...about 1/2-1 teaspoon of water was at the bottom(no brown stuff this time) pumped bulb full 3rd time...re drained....ALL was clean fuel........could this have fixed it or should i go ahead and tear down the VST??

Thanks Stephen


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

It can't hurt to try and run it. I would still change all the external filters. Then if it still is not fixed I would remove the VST and change the filter at the bottom of the pump.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

allready had changed the externals and dumped the fuel rail and it ran alot better.....now with draining the VST i hope it runs even better...


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad to hear that you made some progress! Like I said if you have to go in, Dont forget to replace the filter that is between the mechanical pump & the vst ( it hides below the ISC & is external to the the vst ). Furthermore take my advise on <U>Inspecting/cleaning</U> the one inside the vst. rarely do they go bad just from a little water injestion, inspect it closely for tears, & re-use that bad boy. Save youself about $55, I do it all the time with sucess! Also If you open the vst be very careful not to let the vst cover seal come out of it's groove, you'll never get it back in the groove. this will also save you considerable cash. outbrdwrench.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

just had this problem with twin 150's. changed filters, seperators, high pressure filter, raised the bow of the boat up and sucked out around 10gallons of fuel and a little water, changed the plugs, flushed the vst with clean fuel "via the priming bulb", and fired her up. ran it for about 20mi with no problems. boat ran better than ever.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

well.........cleaned VST....still didnt fix.......so a friend of a friend looked at it and have plenty of fuel pressure in the fuel rail.....idles fine but when trying to hold it at 3000rpm its starving for fuel.....another check on the injectors and it seems the top 2 injectors are not working properly.....SO Kenny i need the price on 2 new injectors........thanks everyone for your help

Stephen


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ill get it for you,,,


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

I would reccomend sending these injectors to Flagship Marine for cleaning. I have had excellent results with them! They will ohm test them, clean them, repalce the screens, provide a printout for ohm test, flow test(before & after cleaning) & leakdown (before & after cleaning). Retail for each injector is $50! You can have 4 LIKE NEW injectors for about or less than the price for 1 new injector! Turnaround time is less than a week. outbrdwrench.


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm with Wrench send them off to flagship they do an awesome job and will save you a ton of money. I have used them several times and everything came back quickly.


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

I checked today, list on one NEW one is about $175, Ithought they were a little more, nonetheless, everysince I found out aboutFlagship several years ago ,I have not replaced a dirty one with a new one since! They haveALWAYS been able to repair the ones I have sent them (at leasta hundred of them).INCLUDING a set for an HPDI, That another well known yamaha dealer had mangled the screens out of, telling the cust. that they were not really needed!HMMMM! outbrdwrench.


----------

